# fuel leak where filter line meets tank line



## Swansen (Apr 21, 2008)

hmm, well, honestly, it would be really cool if you could get up some more pictures of the lines from the pump, and the fuel lines themselves just to get a better hold on the situation. Ok, on that, you didn't really say where the leak was, but i'm guess its where the metal lines from the fuel pump meet the rubber fuel lines. Honestly, there is only a couple options, first one being to try to clean the metal lines a little bit to get a better seal, second option would be to put a hose clamp around where the lines meet, but just be careful to not over tighten it. Other than that, you would probably have to replace the fuel pump as i'm guessing those lines come out of the top of it. Alternatively, the rubber fuel lines themselves might be worn, but thats something to look for, if the rubber is brittle.


----------



## sonofthetonsured (Jun 27, 2007)

actually i figured out what the problem was. the <"leak from the "quick connect" area where the nylon line (just upstream from the filter) meets the metal tube coming from the tank"> was caused by the pep-poys fuel filter (the black rubber hose from which is pictured) having no gasket inside the quick-connector. which means the connection was less than ideal, to put it lightly. tho i appreciate the consideration, swanson. 
thanks..


----------

